# Awesome Grow Room Design Video Link



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, hope you enjoy this as it has a wealth of info...  :holysheep: 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1084323730126516291&q=grow+duration%3Along&total=1708&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1


----------



## Chubakkaz (Jan 8, 2008)

this man is amazing! awesome paint haha!


----------



## JeSus (Jan 8, 2008)

That video just full explained to me how hydroponics worked, until now, i had no idea what, or how it worked  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FruityBud (Jan 24, 2008)

Great video, thanks.


----------



## Glades (Jan 31, 2008)

its alll gooood ITS GOOD! WAHOO!:ignore:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 31, 2008)

Great Video,
  This film was put together well. Now that's ENTERTAINMENT
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

